# Uniden VOYAGER VHF Marine Handheld



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

anyone got one? any good? looking at purchasing one from here..... http://www.ryda.com.au/Uniden-VOYAGER-V ... oyager.htm

seems compact and water proof


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Steve

It might be worth checking

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=30224&p=318716&hilit=Eagle+VHF#p318716

There's discussion about at least two other waterproof VHF radios, one of which, Eagle, is half the price ($118) delivered and has a two year warranty.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

cheers mate, the eagle one looks like much better value. will order one now.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

$111 delevired from http://www.chsmith.com.au/cgi-bin/hex4. ... isplay=217


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I have used the eagle for a few months without issue. For the money they are asking,and from an Australian supplier, the are the best bang for your buck VHF hand held on the market. I personally think EVERY yakker who goes into open water should have one of these.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Steve, I bought the same one a few months ago (still in it's box :shock: ) but will be taking it with me off shore when I get back out there....

You looking at doing a VHF course or just going to keep it in case of emergencies?

Marty


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Marty75 said:


> You looking at doing a VHF course or just going to keep it in case of emergencies?


pretty keen to do just the written test as ive studied all the questions in the test. 
last i heard they were doing them at putney bowling club every month or so.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Steve, will check it out.


----------



## glint (Oct 26, 2009)

kiwi input.i have a uniden voyager that lives on my pfd. most of my kiwi mates that kayak use the same. no one has had any problems which is more than i can say for some of the cheaper models.i do not use the remote so filled the socket with silicon and mine has been fully emerged twice without any problems . i fish ocean fishing all the time.cheers glint, you gets what you pay for


----------

